# HVGRC CCA Event - Anybody going for lunch? Anybody want photos?



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I figured since it seemed at least a couple of us would be at the HVGRC event on Saturday, I'd start a thread about it. I didn't want any plans to meet up and say hi to get lost at the bottom of the the previous thread, which wasn't specifically about this weekend.

If anybody wants to come, it starts at 9AM tomorrow (Saturday, 6/8) at FDR State Park, 2957 Crompond Road, Yorktown Heights, NY. Comet and Jax are being evaluated at 1:00PM and 1:45 PM, respectively, so I was going to try to arrive well before lunch and stay at through their evaluations.

I'll be bringing my good camera, and I will happily try to get shots of any GRF friends and/or their dogs if I can. If you want me to try to get something of your dog or you and your dog together, just let me know your number and evaluation time and I'll do my best. I will e-mail you full resolution shots of anything good I get (free for GRF friends, of course). I'm also happy to do portraits of people's Goldens and them, shots with your ribbons, etc. If it's partly cloudy, as the weather report currently suggests, it may turn out to be a wonderful day for photos.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

You may be recruited for the official photos LOL The ones that go into the Golden News.

I would love if you could take pics of Ms Towhee; Barb will be handling her and is trying to tame Towhee's waves today LOL She is in Group C scheduled for 10:30

Thank you!! I will not be there as I need to be in New London for 9 but I'm sure you'll recognize Ms Towhee  She'll be the naughty one most likely - I only gave her a rough grooming Wednesday night and missed meeting up with Kathi for the final touches so we'll see ..


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Sunrise said:


> You may be recruited for the official photos LOL The ones that go into the Golden News.
> 
> I would love if you could take pics of Ms Towhee; Barb will be handling her and is trying to tame Towhee's waves today LOL She is in Group C scheduled for 10:30
> 
> Thank you!! I will not be there as I need to be in New London for 9 but I'm sure you'll recognize Ms Towhee  She'll be the naughty one most likely - I only gave her a rough grooming Wednesday night and missed meeting up with Kathi for the final touches so we'll see ..


I would love to see my photos in the HVGRC newsletter or in the News. That would be cool (though I want to be IN some of the photos). I guess I should bring my tripod.

I have to tame Jax's waves today! I left baths, foot trims, and ear trims for this afternoon. I'm not brave enough to tackle ruffs or the wilder waves of Jax's guard coat on his shoulders. I will be bringing my guys with "stray hairs neatened" and feet trimmed, but otherwise in "natural appearance."

And I will absolutely try to get nice ones of Barb and Ms Towhee if I can get there by 10:30 and/or if they're behind schedule and she's closer to lunch.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I hope you will post a few pictures back here.. I would love to see Ms Towhee and the boys! Best of luck to you both tomorrow!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Titan1 said:


> I hope you will post a few pictures back here.. I would love to see Ms Towhee and the boys! Best of luck to you both tomorrow!


I absolutely will. I will probably post them watermarked if I post them publicly, because I have heard too many stories of nice Golden photos showing up on bad breeder or broker sites, but I will give unwatermarked, full resolution versions privately to anybody of their own dog for whatever uses they want.

Of course, I hope the cart isn't ahead of the horse here and I really can get some nice photos. If the weather cooperates at all, I should be able to, but I'll also be dealing with two Goldens by myself. I'm going to hopefully get appropriate collapsible crates for them today, since I'm tired of lugging around wire crates, but I may have a few logistical problems tomorrow that make it harder to take photos.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I'd really love to get Zoe evaluated tomorrow and as of yesterday they still had a couple of spots at the end of the program but I've got a mid-afternoon memorial service for a good friend. No way I can do both. Good luck. Hoping to see some pictures.


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Sunrise said:


> Barb will be handling her and is trying to tame Towhee's waves today LOL.





tippykayak said:


> I have to tame Jax's waves today! I left baths, foot trims, and ear trims for this afternoon. I'm not brave enough to tackle ruffs or the wilder waves of Jax's guard coat on his shoulders. I will be bringing my guys with "stray hairs neatened" and feet trimmed, but otherwise in "natural appearance.".


Oh good golly! Waves are undesirable?!

Short of spray on concrete I don't know that Maxwell's waves are tameable... :doh:


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

drofen said:


> Oh good golly! Waves are undesirable?!
> 
> Short of spray on concrete I don't know that Maxwell's waves are tameable... :doh:


Waves are totally fine, actually, but they can make the dog look a bit messy, so I made an effort to brush them a bit so Jax's coat would lie better. I guess I did enough, because one evaluator circled "straight" for his coat, and the other two didn't seem to think he was particularly wavy.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Did you enjoy it?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> Did you enjoy it?


Very much so. I learned a ton about their conformation and got to meet several very experienced people who breed and show in this area. Plus, the evaluation itself was really fun and informative. Two of the judges didn't talk too much beyond a couple of compliments, but one was very thorough in explaining what she saw were the strengths and weaknesses of each dog.


----------

